# Face Masks



## wombat (Jun 10, 2019)

I finally decided , (well okay the lungs decided ) that I should get a face mask. After taking a look at what my local hardware store had, I ended up with their second cheapest, basically a piece of paper with an elastic band.
When I got home and was able to try them, the first thing they did was fog up my glasses, but it was also hard to breathe as you seemed to be just re-breathing your old breath. Any suggestions would be appreciated cheers.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2019)

I use these masks. Good price from amazon too.
I like these because they have the valve in front to let out the air and a metal nose piece that I can bend to fit over my nose and keep my glasses from fogging up.
I do notice that large exhale will fog up a little. But I try to limit that from happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 10, 2019)

I use these:

https://rzmask.com/?afmc=7e

Really great, good filtration does not fog up your glasses, and are comfortable to wear. The velcro closing I think is also a nice feature. If you subscribe to the web site, and keep an eye out, they are always running specials.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 10, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> I use these:
> 
> https://rzmask.com/?afmc=7e
> 
> Really great, good filtration does not fog up your glasses, and are comfortable to wear. The velcro closing I think is also a nice feature. If you subscribe to the web site, and keep an eye out, they are always running specials.



Look like ones a lot of bikers are now wearing.


----------



## TimR (Jun 10, 2019)

This is a comfy respirator, I like it better than the lighter paper ones, which seem to leak in more dust for me. Everyone is a bit different in what will feel best and keep the fines out. 
If you wanna get serious...here’s the ticket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been using these for a few years. www.harborfreight.com/p95-maintenance-free-dual-cartridge-respirator-66554.htmlThey're mighty cheap for a half mask respirator and seem to work well. I get several months use from them before trashing and getting another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 11, 2019)

this is the one I use. Works very well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2019)

TimR said:


> This is a comfy respirator, I like it better than the lighter paper ones,



I have that one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat (Jun 11, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> I use these:
> 
> https://rzmask.com/?afmc=7e
> 
> Really great, good filtration does not fog up your glasses, and are comfortable to wear. The velcro closing I think is also a nice feature. If you subscribe to the web site, and keep an eye out, they are always running specials.


 They do look good !


----------



## David Hill (Jun 11, 2019)

I too use the Ellipse masks. Less bulky than some others. Get mine on Amazon and fit under my fasceshield.
For face shield I use one from HF--NOT the flimsies on the pegboard-- but the ones that come boxed. Lots thicker and have worked well-- some of the wood I use generates a projectile or two sometimes.


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 12, 2019)

Thats the mask I use also. I've tried a hundred different ones over the years and while the more expensive paper ones do seem to work pretty good, they are nowhere near as effective as that one.

It takes some getting used to when wearing it , but ive got a beard and mustache so the fogging thing has always been a huge issue. That one from harbor freight solves that problem and my lungs and sinuses thank me every time I use them. For as cheap as they are, they are tough to beat.

** edited to say..if you do go with one of them, BE CAREFUL with the cheap plastic clip that snaps the straps together on the back, they are junk and break almost immediately if you're not careful with them. That being said, when they break I just get it adjusted right and tie a knot in it to hold it in place, little bit if a headache...but for the money, still tough to beat.


----------



## ClintW (Jun 12, 2019)

I personally really like the 3M half piece masks. Can swap out particulate filters for a set of carbons ones when going from Sanding to alot of finish work.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007JZ1MK6/ref=psdcmw_2257619011_t1_B001NDN29O
This is just the mask. Need to buy a set of filters also.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 12, 2019)

I always figure if moisture from my breathing out fogs my glasses, sanding dust from outside can get in too. I too have a beard and mustache and that really makes a difference. When I have to shave for a dermatologist apt. I notice a big difference. Also I've been told just because you can smell through the mask it doesn't mean dust is getting in. I assume odor molecules are smaller than dust particulate?


----------



## phinds (Jun 12, 2019)

ClintW said:


> I personally really like the 3M half piece masks. Can swap out particulate filters for a set of carbons ones when going from Sanding to alot of finish work.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007JZ1MK6/ref=psdcmw_2257619011_t1_B001NDN29O
> This is just the mask. Need to buy a set of filters also.


Me too. That's what I use. Very reliable and I keep a couple of extra sets of filters around.

I find that at the end of a session, it's helpful to smack the face of the filters to remove surface-embedded dust.

The one thing I don't like is that after a while, particularly in hot weather, they will drop bit of sweat out onto a work-piece if you're holding it under them when the moisture buildup gets such that it overflows.

Also, I wipe out the inside with a paper towel after a session because of that moisture buildup.


----------



## Mark. (Jun 14, 2019)

Like B Rogers stated in his reply, the H. F. Half mask works great for me & what I use it for. The replacement filters are so cheap that I never reuse the same filter past a single work day. As was said by Mister Wombat, I to was forced by my onboard air bags to start using dust mask. For any of the Younger Wood Barter's out there, take care of Your Lungs Now, don't wait. That can apply to the Old Cat's as well. Hope this doesn't get me kicked off Wood Barter, but 3 months ago I was told that I have a cancer growing in my passenger side air bag. Depending on what I find out in the next few weeks, I may have more wood than I will ever be able to use. Can someone tell me where to go to let my Wood Barter Friend's know about the surplus bowl blanks. Take care of Your Lungs

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## phinds (Jun 14, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Like B Rogers stated in his reply, the H. F. Half mask works great for me & what I use it for. The replacement filters are so cheap that I never reuse the same filter past a single work day. As was said by Mister Wombat, I to was forced by my onboard air bags to start using dust mask. For any of the Younger Wood Barter's out there, take care of Your Lungs Now, don't wait. That can apply to the Old Cat's as well. Hope this doesn't get me kicked off Wood Barter, but 3 months ago I was told that I have a cancer growing in my passenger side air bag. Depending on what I find out in the next few weeks, I may have more wood than I will ever be able to use. Can someone tell me where to go to let my Wood Barter Friend's know about the surplus bowl blanks. Take care of Your Lungs


Bummer. Hope it turns out to be fully treatable.

As for extra blanks, just put them up for sale in the "wood for sale" section. You can do more than one at a time if you want, but you need pics of each one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 14, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Like B Rogers stated in his reply, the H. F. Half mask works great for me & what I use it for. The replacement filters are so cheap that I never reuse the same filter past a single work day. As was said by Mister Wombat, I to was forced by my onboard air bags to start using dust mask. For any of the Younger Wood Barter's out there, take care of Your Lungs Now, don't wait. That can apply to the Old Cat's as well. Hope this doesn't get me kicked off Wood Barter, but 3 months ago I was told that I have a cancer growing in my passenger side air bag. Depending on what I find out in the next few weeks, I may have more wood than I will ever be able to use. Can someone tell me where to go to let my Wood Barter Friend's know about the surplus bowl blanks. Take care of Your Lungs


Hopefully everything will work out for you.


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 14, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Like B Rogers stated in his reply, the H. F. Half mask works great for me & what I use it for. The replacement filters are so cheap that I never reuse the same filter past a single work day. As was said by Mister Wombat, I to was forced by my onboard air bags to start using dust mask. For any of the Younger Wood Barter's out there, take care of Your Lungs Now, don't wait. That can apply to the Old Cat's as well. Hope this doesn't get me kicked off Wood Barter, but 3 months ago I was told that I have a cancer growing in my passenger side air bag. Depending on what I find out in the next few weeks, I may have more wood than I will ever be able to use. Can someone tell me where to go to let my Wood Barter Friend's know about the surplus bowl blanks. Take care of Your Lungs


Sorry to hear that Mark. I'll definitely be praying for you buddy.


----------



## Acadian (Jun 15, 2019)

I learned a lot here. I ordered a RZ - F2 High-Flow Filter. I figure if when I blow my nose at night I can tell what wood I was working with during the day--I needed a mask and filter. My lungs and sinuses thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

